# Buddhism and Hinduism are just about the only philosophies that will make you happy today



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 30, 2021)

This is post-looksmaxxing btw. Obviously looksmaxxing makes you happy with yourself, but it doesn't change all the thoughts in your mind.

The time we are in right now requires a large level of mental detachment. You cannot fight against the government, globalists, elites, people of other races, and anyone else chadlite rutherford talks about.

You are truly powerless.

There will be no race war, no conquest, nothing.

The only thing you can do is be happy within yourself, and have mental detachment.

This is exactly what Buddhism and Hinduism are about. 

You can pursue aesthetics like an Ancient Greek, but you will never fight a war/conquer like a Spartan warrior. That anger and aggression is useless today.

Western aesthetic, Eastern mindset. That is the key to being as happy/successful as possible today.

Only people who have gone through enough mental torment will understand this.


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 30, 2021)

It is what it is mindset


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 30, 2021)

No thanks


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 30, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> No thanks


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 31, 2021)

I had been Buddhist for 4 years (in the West, and I was pretty hardcore Buddhist). AMA, about it.

I think with Buddhism there is layers, of intensity.
I would say the entry level Buddhism practise, is good and healthy ways to relax/chill for overly busy and anxious and so on people.
Going really deep into it, and living the core Buddhist lifestyle, was mentally challanging. Because need to cut yourself from all intentional pleasures and "primal" drives.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> This is post-looksmaxxing btw. Obviously looksmaxxing makes you happy with yourself, but it doesn't change all the thoughts in your mind.
> 
> The time we are in right now requires a large level of mental detachment. You cannot fight against the government, globalists, elites, people of other races, and anyone else chadlite rutherford talks about.
> 
> ...


Sorry man but i dont want to live in a tyranical goverment. When i turn 18 i Will do as much as activism as i can i dont care if they kill me im not living under social credit scores tyrannical goverment
@Chadlite Rutherford


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 31, 2021)

Lihito said:


> im not living under social credit scores tyrannical goverment
> @Chadlite Rutherford


fuck the Chinese government, the dictator party. I can't believe Chinese people are so soy, that they let the Chinese governement rape them big time on the daily.


Only Xu Xiaodong, I know is badadss chinese person.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 31, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> fuck the Chinese government, the dictator party. I can't believe Chinese people are so soy, that they let the Chinese governement rape them big time on the daily.
> 
> 
> Only Xu Xiaodong, I know is badadss chinese person.



Its because libs cant figure out soy=phytoestrogen=not good if consumed non stop. When you mix that with plastic, hormones in dairy and meat and all other shit, you get esterogenated men who dont want to fight for their own rights. They start acting Like women, social conformist. Hell i know women who fight for their country


----------



## john2 (Mar 31, 2021)

I agree. looking at the big picture, Hinduism is based on reincarnation and the duties of a soul. They believe people can be God themselves after a certain point of spiritual enlightenment which is utter cope. The abrahamic religions are the only truest and accurate ones.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 31, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I had been Buddhist for 4 years (in the West, and I was pretty hardcore Buddhist). AMA, about it.
> 
> I think with Buddhism there is layers, of intensity.
> I would say the entry level Buddhism practise, is good and healthy ways to relax/chill for overly busy and anxious and so on people.
> Going really deep into it, and living the core Buddhist lifestyle, was mentally challanging. Because need to cut yourself from all intentional pleasures and "primal" drives.



Thank you for reply.

I am talking about very soft Buddhism. Basic detachment from things you can't control.

Certainly not 'monk mode' or anything, unless that is your choice.


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> The only thing you can do is be happy within yourself, and have mental detachment.
> 
> This is exactly what Buddhism and Hinduism are about.


They were both invented by Indians to cope with their subhumanity, they know it's over for them so they tried to delude themselves with religion.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Thank you for reply.
> 
> I am talking about very soft Buddhism. Basic detachment from things you can't control.
> 
> Certainly not 'monk mode' or anything, unless that is your choice.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Thank you for reply.
> 
> I am talking about very soft Buddhism. Basic detachment from things you can't control.
> 
> Certainly not 'monk mode' or anything, unless that is your choice.


yeah, I went in to it (over time); monk mode style.
monk mode, is pretty brutals, long term


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 31, 2021)

cow dung


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 31, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> They were both invented by Indians to cope with their subhumanity, they know it's over for them so they tried to delude themselves with religion.



Wow, when you put it in such sophisticated context as that....


Your argument is literally that of a 15 year old with no life experience. Spare me.


----------



## gaymidget (Mar 31, 2021)

Buddhis/Stoicism/Hinduism is all cope, its life denying and nihilistic. You have to love life for what it is, you have to love your fate and live your life to the fullest. People who get a shit hand in life cope with life denying religions like christianity. If you get a shit hand in life, fight for everything and dont accept status quo. If you need to, burn some cars like Antifa but dont be a cuck who just accepts how society exploits him, especially ugly males


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 31, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> Buddhis/Stoicism/Hinduism is all cope, its life denying and nihilistic. You have to love life for what it is, you have to love your fate and live your life to the fullest. People who get a shit hand in life cope with life denying religions like christianity. If you get a shit hand in life, fight for everything and dont accept status quo. If you need to, burn some cars like Antifa but dont be a cuck who just accepts how society exploits him, especially ugly males



You completely missed the point of the thread.

My point is work your ass off to be all you want to/can be, but don't be so emotionally swayed by external factors and things out of your control


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Wow, when you put it in such sophisticated context as that....
> 
> 
> Your argument is literally that of a 15 year old with no life experience. Spare me.


No, I studied religion since I was a kid and quickly figured out it was invented just to control the unwashed masses, to give them hope, something to believe in, so they wouldn't rebel against the people in control.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 31, 2021)

Meditation = legit (in most cases).
Seeing relativity of wants, desires = legit when one is a person whom is to much affected by them.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 31, 2021)

Just another cope. Budhists are celibate. Why you ask? because they fool themselves.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 31, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Just another cope. Budhists are celibate. Why you ask? because they fool themselves.


monks, aka monk mode, needs to life celibate.
but not monks, don't need to life celibate.
true laymen Buddhists, do have restrictions when it comes to sexual (mis)conduct; but they don't need to be celibate.

in essence.
sexual misconduct includes adultery with a married or engaged person, fornication, rape, incest, sex with a minor (or a person "protected by any relative"), and sex with a prostitute


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 31, 2021)

hinduism is the most deterministic religion out there jfl at saying it'll make you happy


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 31, 2021)

hindu dindu cope


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 31, 2021)

PRAISE THE LORD JESUS


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dominance of china


----------



## cloudburst (Apr 27, 2021)

Very true


----------

